# 2005 Keystone Outback Sydney 5Th Wheel Sold!



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Keystone Outback Sydney 5th Wheel FRLS-28, 31' long in great condition. New tires last month, New awning last year, Trailair Roto Flex pin and Dexter E=Z Flex suspension (makes for a smooth pull), Ceiling fan, Fantastic Fan in the bedroom, full size queen bed and all the standard equipment that comes with the trailer. Sleeps 6. 1/2 ton towable.
NADA $12,500 asking $10,500 OBO. 
This 5th wheel is very clean, no stains or suprises. 
Also have a 1999 Ford F-250 Crew Cab 4X4. Willing to make a package deal. Located in St Joseph, Michigan

Still have the F 250 for sale

Please, NO texts due to spammers. If you Email, please include your phone number and name. [email protected]
View attachment 5730


----------

